# Australian Manaphy Pokemon Event



## enigmaindex (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> For one week only, Pokémon fans will have the opportunity to use their Nintendo DS in JB Hi-Fi stores nationally to receive the sought after Manaphy Pokémon character.
> 
> The Manaphy distribution celebrates the release of Pokémon Movie 9: Pokémon Ranger and the Temple of the Sea, which stars mysterious Manaphy, and will be available in JB Hi-Fi stores from 7 November.
> 
> ...



Well yeah, mainly for all Australians that are into Pokemon. I got mine today. Enjoy

Click here for legit Australian Manaphy

Uploaded by me so no questionable files in there.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 7, 2007)

Did Australia not get Pokemon Ranger?


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Did Australia not get Pokemon Ranger?



Oh no they did. This is just for all the lazy people who didn't bother with Pokemon Ranger like me.


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 7, 2007)

nintendo still has my ds


----------



## Talaria (Nov 7, 2007)

NZ never gets events like this *sigh*. Sounds great if you want a legitimate manaphy and not go through the whole pokemon ranger thing.


----------



## OSW (Nov 7, 2007)

ah that is neat. i might have the chance to go, but should i bother....

i dont even play pokemon anymore, and i never beat it.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> NZ never gets events like this *sigh*. Sounds great if you want a legitimate manaphy and not go through the whole pokemon ranger thing.



Yeah exactly, but i would prefered pokemon like Darkrai, Shaymin and Arceus since Manaphy is already obtainable, but oh well you still cant get Phione via Manaphy. And this is like the first time in ages that Nintendo has done an event in Australia maybe like 7-8 years, not sure though.


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Talaria @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > NZ never gets events like this *sigh*. Sounds great if you want a legitimate manaphy and not go through the whole pokemon ranger thing.
> ...


nintendo have done 2 events since july, the connection tour, and the big brain acdemy one


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry should have been more specific. Let me rephrase that. "And this is like the first time in ages that Nintendo has done a *Pokemon* event in Australia maybe like 7-8 years, not sure though. I find it a bit weird though. Isn't like pokemon their second biggest selling franchise. You'd think Nintendo would capitalize on  this and have more regular events down here. And plus with the new Mystery Gift implemented into Diamond you are able to obtain these pokemon or items via the Internet. Lets hope Nintendo use this.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 7, 2007)

Any chance you can post it in mystery gift format?


----------



## nephdj (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Sorry should have been more specific. Let me rephrase that. "And this is like the first time in ages that Nintendo has done a *Pokemon* event in Australia maybe like 7-8 years, not sure though. I find it a bit weird though. Isn't like pokemon their second biggest selling franchise. You'd think Nintendo would capitalize onÂ this and have more regular events down here. And plus with the new Mystery Gift implemented into Diamond you are able to obtain these pokemon or items via the Internet. Lets hope Nintendo use this.


Nintendo sponsered the pokemon card championships til only 2-3 years ago in aus

I might pick up this soon, I will put it up unless someone else does


----------



## acky (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Sorry should have been more specific. Let me rephrase that. "And this is like the first time in ages that Nintendo has done a *Pokemon* event in Australia maybe like 7-8 years, not sure though. I find it a bit weird though. Isn't like pokemon their second biggest selling franchise. You'd think Nintendo would capitalize onÂ this and have more regular events down here. And plus with the new Mystery Gift implemented into Diamond you are able to obtain these pokemon or items via the Internet. Lets hope Nintendo use this.


They had those things for mystery dungeon...


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Any chance you can post it in mystery gift format?



How would i go about doing that, elaborate and I'll see what i can do. I have a basic knowledge of Pokesave.


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Sorry should have been more specific. Let me rephrase that. "And this is like the first time in ages that Nintendo has done a *Pokemon* event in Australia maybe like 7-8 years, not sure though. I find it a bit weird though. Isn't like pokemon their second biggest selling franchise. You'd think Nintendo would capitalize onÂ this and have more regular events down here. And plus with the new Mystery Gift implemented into Diamond you are able to obtain these pokemon or items via the Internet. Lets hope Nintendo use this.


the connection tour in july was mainly about pokemone, with the 15 exclusive ds lites for the winners of the pokemon tourneys there


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 8, 2007)

Okay well it seems i have been living under a rock when it comes to these events. Disregard whatever i said about Nintendo not doing Pokemon events for a long time. Thanks


----------



## kazumi213 (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance you can post it in mystery gift format?
> ...



Let's make it easy then:

1. Open your save file on Pokesav
2. Click on "(Events) Edit" button (botton left corner of main Pokesav window)
3. On next window click on "Mistery Gift Edit" button
4. On next window the right half contains the "Wonder Card" info. Just click on the "Save" button beside "Card Number" (top right corner). You will be prompted to save a .PCD file. Name it whatever you want.
5. On this same window, left half, below, contains "Gift" info. Just click on the "Save" button beside "Gift Number". You will be prompted to save a .PGT file. Name it whatever you want.
6. Upload both the .PCD and .PGT files you saved.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> ...




I can't do that. I only got the manaphy on my legit pokemon game. I tried on my R4 and it wouldn't work im not sure why. I am still able to trade it to my R4 and give you the .pkm file or whatever its called. I'll post it up here later for anyone still interested.


----------



## kazumi213 (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> I can't do that. I only got the manaphy on my legit pokemon game. I tried on my R4 and it wouldn't work im not sure why. I am still able to trade it to my R4 and give you the .pkm file or whatever its called. I'll post it up here later for anyone still interested.



I'm not sure what's the problem:

A) you don't know how to transfer the save from your original card to your computer
B) you created both .PCD and .PGT files, but you say they don't work on your R4 save (you don't receive Manaphy from the man in green on your R4)

A) Given you have a R4 and you feel a bit newbie, I recommend using SavSender + SavReceiver (tutorial).

B) Upload them anyway, this is expected. I will post a pic to show you how to "re-activate" your Manaphy for you to receive it as many times as you want. One of the advantages of this is that you can receive it until you get good stats while remaining legit.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 9, 2007)

it's A) i'll give that a go later, too busy with homework atm


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 9, 2007)

Well got that savsender thing working and what not and saved the files, they con be obtained here: Click here for legit australian manaphy

thanks to kazumi213 for helping me out


----------



## PTtouch (Nov 9, 2007)

thank you! this is very helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can someone by any chance get e4all and nws manaphy? I have no events in my country


----------



## kazumi213 (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> Well got that savsender thing working and what not and saved the files, they con be obtained here: Click here for legit australian manaphy
> 
> thanks to kazumi213 for helping me outÂ



Thank you for your nice release  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It works.

There is a problem though (my fault). I forgot to warn you about using a proper Pokesav version to create the .PCD and .PGT files. You should re-create both files using this Pokesav (credit to Nalin). Otherwise the wondercard look like this:









I can easily fix your current .PCD and .PGT files, so if you don't want to bother anymore with this, I will understand. But it would be nice that you re-create them, just to be sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (use again the save from your original card)


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 9, 2007)

@kazumi213
Okay i will, i just got up, so it wont be right at this moment. I'll re do it later on and re upload it.  Should i use that pokesave you linked for everything and replace the current one i have or what? Is it better? Thanks

@PTtouch
Every event i will go to i will post up the appropriate files.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2007)

Eventpokémon should be rare...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you for this. It verifies my theroy that all these Manaphies are completely identical except for trainer ID, secret ID, and OT.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Chamillionaire @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> Eventpokémon should be rare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your welcome, a newer version of this will be made available soon. The new version will have fixed the Wonder card problem as stated above. So check back later and shit.


----------



## kazumi213 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> @kazumi213
> Okay i will, i just got up, so it wont be right at this moment. I'll re do it later on and re upload it.Â Should i use that pokesave you linked for everything and replace the current one i have or what? Is it better? Thanks



Thanks for your interest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Using the Pokesav I linked is required for properly saving Wonder Card info from English Events because it supports saving the correct hex codes for the English Pokemon D/P character set. If you only deal with "English Pokemon stuff" you can safely use that version for everything else. It's based on Pokesav v0.39 by COM, English translation by GSD.

However that Pokesav doesn't support displaying/saving Japanese characters. For these I use the "official" v0.39 by COM and GSD. Here is the latest version before GSD left the M3 Forum where he used to post the updates.

I guess you are using Pokesav v0.38b because of the "?" appearing instead of "English space" in your files. That was fixed on v0.39.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay thanks for that, clears alot of stuff up.

And yeah i was using v0.38b.

Have you got any other event pokemon?


----------



## kazumi213 (Nov 10, 2007)

Tomorrow I'll post an US TRU Manaphy and JPN Darkrai (Movie), but note that both have already been posted around here, so nothing really new like yours...


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay new version is up. Get it here

Should be all fixed, i also updated all the link in this thread. Enjoy


----------



## kazumi213 (Nov 10, 2007)

Big thanks enigmaindex  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , now it looks ok.

Here are the 2 event pokemon.

In order to properly display and "add" to your save the Darkrai Wonder Card you must execute the "official" Pokesav using AppLocale. Otherwise it won't display/save Japanese characters. For the Manaphy, you must use the "English codes" Pokesav for the "é" character (as in "Pokémon") to be saved.

I've noticed an interesting difference between your Wonder Card and the USA TRU Manaphy one that I've uploaded. The latter has a space character (code DE 01) before each of the 2 new line character (code 00 E0), while yours (which I'm sure is ok) doesn't have such spaces. The Darkrai doesn't have spaces before the new line code either. I don't know what to think, maybe the Manaphy that I've uploaded was a bit "edited" by the original poster, but this requires confirmation.


----------



## HBK (Nov 10, 2007)

kazumi, what do you mean by Pokesav English codes? My Pokesav is version 0.39 (official) and the é is the only character that shows up as a ?. My keyboard does do the é, but it doesn't recognize it in Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> Thank you for your nice releaseÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 10, 2007)

someone please dump the store cartridge for distribution


----------



## kazumi213 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> kazumi, what do you mean by Pokesav English codes? My Pokesav is version 0.39 (official) and the é is the only character that shows up as a ?. My keyboard does do the é, but it doesn't recognize it in Pokemon Diamond.



"Official latest known" Pokesav v0.39 by COM and GSD cannot display/save the "é" character. You can type in it, but as soon as you save the Wonder Card (creating a .PCD file) or click OK to apply changes to your Pokemon save, the character is saved with code E6 00 instead of the correct one, which is 88 01.

The Pokesav modification by Nalin, available on the quote by the previous poster, properly saves the "é" character into a .PCD file and into your Pokemon save. So it's recommended using it to deal with English-only pokemon stuff. Important note: Nalin's modification is NOT intended to be used with AppLocale.


----------



## HBK (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks kazumi, it works now.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for that kazumi, it's appreciated =].


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 11, 2007)

whoever sends me a dump of the distribution cartridge gets $100 over paypal from me. (if it's not released yet by then...)
pm me if you got it or need help with dumping... thanks


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 11, 2007)

distribution cart? what do you mean?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 11, 2007)

ohhhhh you have it??!?


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 11, 2007)

oh right, i though it would be something like that, thanks for clearing shit up. now that would be cool to have.


----------



## jimmy_logic (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't think that is the JB Hi-Fi one.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 11, 2007)

No i dont think it is.


----------



## TheStump (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Chamillionaire @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > distribution cart? what do you mean?
> ...



No! he is asking someone to dump the ROM of the cart.  He isn't asking for the physical cart.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

.


----------



## jimmy_logic (Nov 11, 2007)

Heh... I was wondering since when did JB Hi-Fi staff wear name badges.

All event Pokémon? Care to share?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 11, 2007)

i meant the CARTRIDGE, punk!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 11, 2007)

anyway since u have them all can u give me this one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






STILL OFFERING $100 TO ANYONE WHO CAN DUMP THE MANAPHY DISTRO CART


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

.


----------



## kazumi213 (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Chamillionaire @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I have every Eventpokémon for Diamond & PearlÂ



Could you confirm whether the USA TRU Manaphy Wonder Card description text has space characters as indicated:

This MANAPHY is a gift to you in(SPACE)
celebration of the movie Pokémon(SPACE)
Ranger and the Temple of the Sea.

@Wuschmaster

May I ask you why are you so interested on that dump?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

.


----------



## kazumi213 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 11, 2007)

nop its real looks like u dont have all


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

.


----------



## kazumi213 (Nov 11, 2007)

W-O-W!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THANK YOU!

This is really nice


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 11, 2007)

why are the japs better? we cant read them anyway i want the english events please!!!

OH AND I AM NOW OFFERING $125 TO THE ONE WHO DUMPS THE MANAPHY DISTRO CARD !!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





its really easy money for people who have access to it. no big deal!

JUST PM ME GUYS!


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you to the person that uploaded that chatot. =]


----------



## PTtouch (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you very much for sharing events! It is very helpful for us, the ones forgotten by Big N


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 13, 2007)

Your welcome, always good to help out fellow GBAtempers.


----------



## a2h (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you very much...

I haven't got Manaphy because..
1. Don't have Pokemon Diamond (yet)
2. Can't be bothered
3. Don't know where my local JB Hi-Fi is (anyone live near Hurstville, NSW?)


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(anger2headshot @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Thank you very much...
> 
> I haven't got Manaphy because..
> 1. Don't have Pokemon Diamond (yet)
> ...



for future use


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 14, 2007)

Still no one?
OK, now offering $150 to someone who can dump the MANAPHY DISTRO CARTRIDGE!
PM me!


----------



## TripDyke (Nov 14, 2007)

Dammit, I missed out on the event.  Damn my slowpoke-ness.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2007)

.


----------



## jayrow (May 29, 2008)

Can you guys re-upload the Chatot and others, SendSpace deleted them :{


----------



## .TakaM (May 29, 2008)

wait wait wait.. 9 POKEMON MOVIES!?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 29, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> wait wait wait.. 9 POKEMON MOVIES!?



There are at least 10 ...


----------



## enigmaindex (May 29, 2008)

@jayrow
check your personal message inbox


@.TakaM
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pokemon_movies


----------

